# Found rust on my car....



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

I have spent alot of time and effort on my car over the last few weeks. It's a 2002 BMW 525d and yesterday found rust, the first I have found on the car.

It coming through both sides from behind where the Mudflaps were they have been removed and after doing a lot of reading I'm thinking I can DIY it. I was thinking to sand back to bare metal, apply relevant Bilt Hamber product (Hydrate 80?) And then protect then paint.

Thoughts?


----------



## Rían P (Jun 2, 2014)

Hmm interested in this as I've the same problem.
For bilt hamber deox gel is what I was going to attempt, don't know what would be better. 

The rust really is the devil :devil:


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Is that a detachable side skirt ?


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

it will be a hole once cleaned off


----------



## justina3 (Jan 11, 2008)

I was thinking by the time its cleaned back a hole will appear, very common for BMW to start to go by here similar the Merc faults that go a bit higher up, but your plan off attack sounds ok just be prepared for some filling or welding that may be required


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Clancy said:


> Is that a detachable side skirt ?


I'm not sure but I don't think so. All the other repairs I have seen to E39 BMW'S have been cut out and welded.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

I'll give it a try doubt I can make it any worse! Just need some pointers on process and products.


----------



## Shug (Jul 13, 2007)

Take one angle grinder with wire brush and get back to metal.
Use deox gel/jenolite/phosphoric acid to kill remaining rust. Paint with zinc primer of some sort. i.e Electrox/etch weld.
Add decent filler and sand. Repeat if necessary.
Coat with hi build primer (like highbild) Sand. Repeat if necessary.
Paint.


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Shug said:


> Take one angle grinder with wire brush and get back to metal.
> Use deox gel/jenolite/phosphoric acid to kill remaining rust. Paint with zinc primer of some sort. i.e Electrox/etch weld.
> Add decent filler and sand. Repeat if necessary.
> Coat with hi build primer (like highbild) Sand. Repeat if necessary.
> Paint.


Thanks that's exactly what I was looking for!


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

Can try that, ideally needs wing removing to get to the top, and shotblasting it


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2016)

If it is a hole it's best to weld it.. 
Filler just hides it and a couple of months later it returns this time even bigger..

Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk


----------



## adeel43 (Dec 17, 2008)

Will update when I've sanded it back to show how far gone it is. I'm sure the Mudflaps that were fitted have made this happen much quicker than it would have done otherwise


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

That's one reason I don't like mudflaps, they can pile up mud behind them


----------

